

Samsung lies about new Galaxy Tab thinness - YooLi
http://www.informationweek.com/news/personal-tech/tablets/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=229400221

======
glhaynes
[http://technologizer.com/2011/03/25/is-samsungs-new-
galaxy-t...](http://technologizer.com/2011/03/25/is-samsungs-new-galaxy-tab-
fibbing-about-its-figure-and-about-those-galaxy-tab-fans/)

A little suspicious to announce that the revised-before-shipping 10.1" tablet
is millimeters thinner than the new iPad, and a similarly-tiny bit lighter...
like maybe those specs were set by management and then they're gonna hope
engineering can figure out how to make it happen? Compounded by them not
showing the "new" one powered on at all. But to show these apparently-empty
prototypes right next to the "old" ones (that actually power on and which were
apparently going to be fine to ship until the moment Apple's iPad 2 spec page
went up) seems embarrassingly tacky.

